# any one need a siggy?



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im bored...very bored..if u want a siggy pm me


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Sure! But I dont even know what a PM is?!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

see pm under my name?
<--------------------
click it


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I would LOVE a siggy, I'll pm you for sure! Rexsmom, PM is short for personal message


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok i couldnt pm u back cause ur box was full


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry!







I fixed it!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

woo hoo new sig


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Jul 4 2005, 09:59 PM
> *woo hoo new sig
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78072*


[/QUOTE]
How cute!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok break time...but im sure i will be bored tomorrow too !


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am so excited about my new siggy! I am trying to figure out what else I can do with it! You can watch Rex go from big to small! BTW he only lost 1/10th of a pound with that big haircut! I guess fluff doesnt weigh much!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 4 2005, 10:14 PM
> *I am so excited about my new siggy!  I am trying to figure out what else I can do with it!  You can watch Rex go from big to small!  BTW he only lost 1/10th of a pound with that big haircut!  I guess fluff doesnt weigh much!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78079*


[/QUOTE]
I cant wait for mine tomorrow! Fluff is pretty light, just looks big!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if u need a place to host it for a larger file size go to www.imageshack.us
it should work ..they allow 1024 kilobytes


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 4 2005, 10:27 PM
> *if u need a place to host it for a larger file size go to www.imageshack.us
> it should work ..they allow 1024 kilobytes
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78084*


[/QUOTE]
Ahhh....I have no idea how to do anything....







if youre talking to me....


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 4 2005, 10:28 PM
> *Ahhh....I have no idea how to do anything....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Dont feel bad! I dont either. I had to call my hubby in here and tell him to upload the siggy to his site. When I showed it to him, he rolled his eyes and then I scrolled down the page to show him other peoples siggys, he thinks we are all insane I am sure! He always tells me he knows where he stands and Rex comes before him! LOL!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i was talking to everyone..once i make urs u will need to use that site


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is it elegant:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 4 2005, 10:31 PM
> *well i was talking to everyone..once i make urs u will need to use that site
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78089*


[/QUOTE]
Uh-oh! Rex, I need your hubby's help!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i will walk u through it when we get to that point


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks, I need to be walked through! I like Chanel's, maybe something like that!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks LadyMontava...got my bf to put it on his site and here it is!!! Thank you so much for everything, I love it!























~Elegant


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 4 2005, 10:49 PM
> *Thanks LadyMontava...got my bf to put it on his site and here it is!!!  Thank you so much for everything, I love it!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
looks great!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you! She did a fantastic job...but I think I need to take more pictures!!!

~Elegant


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great job LadyM!!! All the new sigs look great!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 4 2005, 10:50 PM
> *Thank you! She did a fantastic job...but I think I need to take more pictures!!!
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78100*


[/QUOTE]
I need to too!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

erased


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Many thanks, LadyM!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!!!!! I am soooo impressed with all the new siggys. They are beautiful and capture each baby's personality so perfectly. LadyM you are amazing!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks everyone







made the rest of the evening fly by. off to derm now







i bet i will see something itcy today...most probably a golden ret. LOL


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ah DRATS,I miss everything







Great job on all the new siggs LadyM







Beautiful as always







Congrats to all who have new siggs your babies are awesome!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Chanel, Angel, and Beastie your siggys look great! Great job LadyM!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW...LadyMontana you did a great job on the new siggies...what precious babies you all have!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i got home early today if there is any one who wants one


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

All of your new sigs look wonderful!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 5 2005, 03:26 PM
> *i got home early today if there is any one who wants one
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78335*


[/QUOTE]
Oh Me Me! Hmmmmmmm let me check to see what pics I have!
Grrrr Ive got company now,I will get back to you! Dont forget me! LOL


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! All the new sigs look spectacular. LadyM, are you sure you want to go into doctorin'? You could make a living on photos and computer stuff.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

LadyMontava... what program do you use to animate the sig again.. i forgot...


----------

